# Acoustic Guitar sounding Dull?



## MGP141 (Dec 2, 2007)

I am looking for a bit of an opinion/answer I guess.

I've got a washburn D10cem (all mahog. and pretty sure all laminate) that I leave at my parents house for when I come home (not often). I remeber liking the sound of it, but the last few times I have come home I have found it totally dull. No life, not a joy to play. 

I own a cheap 1979 yamaha FG310 (solid top but I think lam. back sides). I keep it where I live and it sounds just awesome to me. Nice and deep full sounds. Relatively good across the whole spectrum. 

Is it just a crappy guitar that I didn't realize until now? 
Even though it hasn't been played, are the strings shot?

Looking for any ideas?

Maybe its time to pass it on.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Many of those old Yamahas were known for a rich, full-bodied tone. Maybe the Washburn just doesn't compare favourably to it.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

It could be strings. If you don't play it much, try a set of coated strings. Its worth a few bucks to try it.

Brian


----------



## mansfield (Dec 23, 2009)

bw66 said:


> It could be strings. If you don't play it much, try a set of coated strings. Its worth a few bucks to try it.
> 
> Brian


I agree, strings could be the culprit. Especially considering you used to like its tone.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

gtone said:


> Many of those old Yamahas were known for a rich, full-bodied tone. Maybe the Washburn just doesn't compare favourably to it.


That's what I am thinking.. after the strings are changed.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I think it's the strings, new strings really brighten up an acoustic


----------



## mansfield (Dec 23, 2009)

I find that normally within a month of a new set being installed they start sounding dead. It doesnt seem to matter if I play a lot or not after the first month they just do not have the same sound any longer. I use martin strings I'm not sure how they rate compared to other brands but that's my experience with them.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

New strings will definitely bring back the brightness. How it compares to the Yamaha after that is a matter of taste. You may also want to consider where the guitar is stored when not in use. If it is kept in a basement, with relatively high humidity, that can contribute to a dull and lifeless instrument (yes, even if it is all laminate). 

Although they cost a bit more to buy, consider going with a coated string (D'Addario EXP or Elixir) if you don't play the guitar often. They do stand up to less than ideal environments much longer than regular strings.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*You do know*

That just because you don't play it doesn't mean that the strings don't wear out, even if its never touched the strings are subject to humidity or lack of and dust and every other thing available to help corrode the strings.
And yes your Washburn is a laminate unless there is a S after the D-10, which would mean that the top was a solid top ( none of the D-10's were ever made as a solid body guitar, which really is to bad )So when you travel home make sure you take some new strings with you, better yet get your dad started on playing instead of leaving that poor guitar to fend for itself.Ship


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Another vote for the dead strings.With acoustics the change in tone is much more noticable than on an electric plugged into an amp.If you haven't been playing the guitar while the strings slowly die you will notice the difference more so than if you had been playing it and getting used to the dying strings,if that makes any sense.....


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah, change the strings. 

I'm not generally a fan of coated strings, but in this case they make the most sense. They tend to sound a tiny bit old right out of the package, but they don't change much, especially if you don't play the instrument regularly. This guitar is a perfect candidate for these.

Your ear might also be getting better. Laminate tops are generally pretty lifeless when compared to a more responsive top.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

My S&P gets dull sounding, I change the strings and it gets sweet again.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

*Tone fixes*

If you know you're not going to play your guitar for more than 2 weeks loosen the strings till there is no tension. You should never leave tension on the top if you're not using it. If it still sounds dull after new strings, change the bridge pins to ebony or bone, if still not bright enough try a bone saddle as well.


----------

